# New Zealand employers welcome seasonal workers from overseas



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand’s Recognised Seasonal Employer (RSE) scheme has major benefits for overseas workers, employers and the countries involved, according to new research from the Department of Labour. ‘The RSE policy was designed to help with seasonal labour shortages in the horticulture and viticulture industries, and this new research by the Department of Labour shows the [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand employers welcome seasonal workers from overseas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

